# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Пользователей «ВКонтакте.Ру» поразил вирус

## Bratez

*Пользователи популярного сайта «ВКонтакте.Ру» стали жертвами серьезной вирусной эпидемии.*

Компания «Доктор Веб», служба вирусного мониторинга которой зарегистрировала вредоносную программу, уточняет, что причиной эпидемии стал опасный сетевой «червь», который рассылает с инфицированных машин другим пользователям сети «ВКонтакте.Ру» ссылку на картинку в формате jpeg, ведущую на ресурс злоумышленника в сети Интернет (http://******.misecure.com/deti.jpg). Реально же сервер передает по этой ссылке исполняемый файл deti.scr, который и является непосредственно сетевым «червем».

Полный текст: http://www.vz.ru/news/2008/5/16/168835.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Username

По ссылке вирус жив до сих пор...
http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...dfda6078f68c04

----------


## asterrX

по ссылке его больше нет, тот сайт уже не пашет.

----------


## borka

> Компания «Доктор Веб», служба вирусного мониторинга которой зарегистрировала вредоносную программу, уточняет,


Ссылка на оригинал: http://info.drweb.com/show/3359?lng=ru

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> По ссылке вирус жив до сих пор...
> http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...dfda6078f68c04


Ссылка заблокирована. А на результатах ВирусТотала это не первая модификация вируса.

----------


## Гриша

Для KIS 2009 этот чевряк игрушка :Smiley: ,HIPS его без сигнатуры ловит,алерты меня замучали  :Smiley:

----------


## senyak

а че такое HIPS?

----------


## Kuzz

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%...BC%D0%BC%D0%B0
"Метод обнаружения странного поведения программ"

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Вчера примерно с 14 часов  все пользователи, которые получили картинку с вирусом на сайте Vkontakte.ru были автоматически переправлены на соответствующую новость на SecurityLab. 

В результате такой оригинальной атаки нагрузка на наш сервер возросла почти в 10 раз, и за пол дня пришло более 100.000 уникальных пользователей, что привело к значительным трудностям при доступе к сайту в первые часы атаки, однако специальные меры позволили быстро восстановить доступ к сайту. 

С учетом выходных, можно предположить, что вирусному заражению изначально подверглось не менее полумиллиона пользователей Vkontakte.ru за 1 день атаки. Вероятно, для распространения вируса использовалась CSRF атака, обнаруженная более 2-х месяцев назад (или подобная уязвимость).  В результате подобной беспечности пользователям ресурса нанесен огромный ущерб. 

Напомним ранее были обнаружены не менее опасные уязвимости на самой популярной российской социальной сети "Одноклассники.Ру", позволяющие получить профиль любого пользователя. По нашим данным, в настоящее время самые популярные социальные сети в Рунете имеют множество приватных уязвимостей, которыми постоянно пользуются хакеры для преступных целей.

securitylab.ru

----------


## Numb

> Вчера примерно с 14 часов  все пользователи, которые получили картинку с вирусом на сайте Vkontakte.ru были автоматически переправлены на соответствующую новость на SecurityLab. 
> 
> В результате такой оригинальной атаки нагрузка на наш сервер возросла почти в 10 раз, и за пол дня пришло более 100.000 уникальных пользователей, что привело к значительным трудностям при доступе к сайту в первые часы атаки, однако специальные меры позволили быстро восстановить доступ к сайту...
> 
> securitylab.ru



Забавный комментарий по этой новости на anti-malware.ru

----------


## senyak

Опа. Забавный момент. При заходе на ссылку http://www.securitylab.ru/news/353156.php - Авира ловит каку http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...2d4c97b1123543
Как я понял, это и есть тот самый вирус

----------


## Rampant

И ты правда считаешь, что уважаемый ресурс, будет выкладывать на своих страницах виря?)))

----------


## senyak

Нет. Это уже исправили. Детекта нет больше

----------


## Rampant

"Лаборатория Касперского" выпустила бесплатную утилиту, при помощи которой все пользователи социальной сети "ВКонтакте" могут проверить, не заражен ли их компьютер сетевым червем Rovud. Специалисты рекомендуют сделать это до 25 мая, поскольку именно 25 числа каждого месяца червь проявляет себя, удаляя все файлы с инфицированного диска C. 
Напомним, что социальная сеть "Вконтакте", в которой зарегистрировано более десяти миллионов пользователей, подверглась атаке сетевого червя Rovud утром 16 мая. Следующая более мощная волна распространения новой модификации червя произошла 17 мая.
источник

----------


## Rampant

Ребят просветите, как можно обнаружить присутсвие данного червя.

----------


## Гриша

Создать тему здесь http://virusinfo.info/forumdisplay.php?f=46 предварительно выполнив правила http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235

----------


## Kuzz

> Ребят просветите, как можно обнаружить присутсвие данного червя.


Хм.. А Вы свое предидущее сообщение читали, когда сюда постили?
Там как раз написано, что ""Лаборатория Касперского" выпустила бесплатную утилиту,.."
Еще есть бесплатный DrWeb-овский сканер CureIt, он тоже находит этого червя (если червь есть в системе  :Smiley: )
Доступен по этой ссылке под разными именами: ftp://ftp.drweb.com/pub/drweb/cureit

----------


## Rampant

Нет у меня виря нет, это точно, я на своём форуме помогаю по безопастности, как могу, а вопрос не праздный, т.к. в инструкции к утилите сказано:
Важно помнить, что cканирование жесткого диска и/или подключенных сетевых дисков 
запускается только при нахождении программой klwk.com хотя бы одного зараженного процесса, 
а также при условии, что запуск программы осуществлялся с соответствующими параметрами(/s[n]).
хотелось бы пояснений.

----------


## Rampant

Хотелось узнать, проявил себя вирус, сегодня он должен был активироваться.

----------


## XiTri

> Хотелось узнать, проявил себя вирус, сегодня он должен был активироваться.


Да хочется знать
Как там статистика обращений потерпевших?

----------


## Гриша

Вы об этом узнаете в 10:00  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

Уже 10. Только мы это узнаем позже, когда юзеры доберутся до Инета у друзей, в салонах, или завтра на работе  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Bratez

Начинается:
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=23374

----------


## Kinneas

Черт возьми, чувствую, завтра исключительно тяжелый день на работе предстоит...

----------


## Rampant

До последнего момента не верилось, да ребят, вам придётся мобилизировать все свои силы, для помощи пострадавшим.

----------


## Kinneas

Да нет, почему не верилось, vkontakte.ru - кажется, самый посещаемый сайт рунета, не так ли? Так или иначе, но мне кажется, 95% (больше?) пользователей, работают с настройками системы по умолчанию и\или без антивируса (или с некорректно настроенным антивирусом), и, в общем-то, практически никто не беспокоится об информационной безопасности своего компьютера. Пока жареный петух не клюнет. Впрочем, на многих и это не действует. "А вдруг по этой ссылке что-то действительно интересное?", "Каспер меня предупреждениями своими достал, я его и отключил", - постоянно такое слышу.

Не знаю, но мне кажется, что хелперам virusinfo.info это "много работы" не прибавит. Ведь если этот зловред действительно убивает данные на системном разделе (портит ФС или затирает их нулями, или что там еще), то лечения, как такового от этого, видимо, нет. Только переустановка системы. Не завидую людям, хранящим свои документы в папке "мои документы"...

----------


## Rampant

Я вообще незавидую этим людям, вирь затрагивает инфу и на других дисках, у нас в сетке есть личные видеотеки по нескольку терабайт!

----------


## DVi

Ждем посетителей и отсюда: http://www.anti-malware.ru/forum/ind...=0&#entry38480

----------


## Bratez

> Ждем посетителей и отсюда:


Ну там просто новая модификация относительно безобидной парочки
%userprofile%\Local Settings\Temp\winlogon.exe
и \Windows\System32\Deflib.sys

По сравнению с Вконтакте - просто ангелы  :Wink: .

----------


## senyak

а его видет тока Каспер и Аваст и Авира эвристикой. Мне она тоже сказала, что может вирус. http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...4380e9fb976607

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Хм.. а на антималваре виложен результат проверки вируса с того же сайта, но он совсем другой. Обновляют наверное

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Дык вы выложили кликер, а я выложил сам дроппер.

*Добавлено через 57 секунд*

Там переход с сайта зараженного на сайт со сплойтом, далее сплойт выкачивает экзешник, результат проверки которого я и выложил.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Ну там просто новая модификация относительно безобидной парочки
> %userprofile%\Local Settings\Temp\winlogon.exe
> и \Windows\System32\Deflib.sys
> 
> По сравнению с Вконтакте - просто ангелы .


+ пинч

----------


## senyak

Упсь, понял. А терь по теме: сам вирус "Вконтакте" удаляет файлы или только файловую систему? Если файловую систему, то разве нельзя попробовать программы для востоновления данных?

----------


## XiTri

Чтото нехорошее творится в мире, в последнее время..?

Хм.. интересно а вирус из "вКонтакте" сможет удалить вирус от билана.
При условии что винда на С: установлена.

----------


## Bratez

> Хм.. интересно а вирус из "вКонтакте" сможет удалить вирус от билана.
> При условии что винда на С: установлена.


Конечно, сможет.
Лучшее средство от головы - топор!  :Cheesy:

----------


## senyak

О, знакомая потряла С от этого вируса. Када сказал, что надо обновлять антивирус - ответ: я незнаю как. Так что думаю таких будет много  :Smiley:

----------


## Bratez

Хм, "билановский" winlogon.exe - не просто модификация, а нечто существенно новое. ЛК дала ему имя *Backdoor.Win32.NoNeed.a*.

----------


## DVi

Хорошее имя: *Ненада* (c).

----------


## borka

> О, знакомая потряла С от этого вируса. Када сказал, что надо обновлять антивирус - ответ: я незнаю как. Так что думаю таких будет много


Много - не много, но есть. Есть ли информация по поводу "удаления данных"? Что имеется в виду - удаление пользовательских файлов, перезапись их мусором или что-то более другое?

----------


## senyak

Этого я незнаю, сам его не ловил. Но думаю нужно попробовать программы типо: R-Studio; Recover My Files; Acronis (точно не помню какая) и Hirens_BootCD. Может он стирает просто файловую систему и поэтому кажется, что файлы удалены

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Принесли машину, винда не грузится. Загрузился с Live-CD, запустил курит. Курит нашёл этого зверя. Что интересно, на дисках D и E все файлы грохнуты в 0-й размер (на этих дисках FAT32), а на диске С (там NTFS) грохнута только часть файлов.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

Щас буду пробовать восстановить данные

----------


## antius

Зато я словил. База была не обновлена. А новости не смотрел. И что все теперь - печать ЛОХ на лбу ставить?
Очень жалко, прям за 3дня до сдачи похерилось 70 гигов рабочей инфы, из них самой свежей за последнее время после бакапа - около гига всего. Я в общем на распутье. Либо переделывать за последние три дня, либо идти восстанавливать. 
Подскажите че делать? 

На след день после уничтожения инфы купил новый винт, поставил систему, установил каспера, обновил базы, потом подрубил инфицированый винт, установил программы OO DiskRecovery, Easy Recovery, Recover My files, R-studio. Ничего не помогло. Они даже не определяют инфу как потеряную, т.к. файлы и папки на месте. 
Провел опыт - стер несколько таких "пустых" файлов и восстановил их, но они все равно 0-вые. Так че думаете? Стоить тратить время идти к специалистам по восстановлению или попрощаться с прошлым и начать новую жиззь? Как быть то то, а?





> Щас буду пробовать восстановить данные


Хммм. Расскажешь если удастся.


П.С. И еще от себя хочу добавить что администрация сайта vkontakte.ru - пииииккк. Внутри сайта всех предупредили, а я на него воще то редко заглядываю, могли бы догадаться всем на мыло скинуть предупреждение.

----------


## Jokermaster

> Хммм. Расскажешь если удастся.



Рассказывать то нечего, все впустую, ничего непомогает восстановить инфу

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Рассказывать то нечего, все впустую, ничего непомогает восстановить инфу


Отчего ж не помогает, помогает  :Smiley:  Восстановится не всё, но часть это точно.

----------


## antius

ALEX, на тебя вся надежда. Как че получится , про меня не забудь.

А вообще вот еще такое замечание.
Те программы которые я использовал ищут данные по стандартным шаблонам типа avi doc bmp и т.д. А мне надо например восстанавливать файлы с расширением tga и mb в основном. Надо скачивать дополнительно шаблоны этих файлов чтоли? Или я дурак?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> ALEX, на тебя вся надежда. Как че получится , про меня не забудь.


Мда, ситуация изменилась в худшую сторону... Много обнулений не восстанавливается. ЧАсть инфы поднимается

----------


## Jokermaster

> Мда, ситуация изменилась в худшую сторону... Много обнулений не восстанавливается. ЧАсть инфы поднимается


Поднимается как раз та инфа которая не успела обнулиться, или та что была удалена самим пользователем еще до срабатывания вируса, потому он ее и не трогал, но смысла нет в неактуальной инфе, интересовало как раз подъем обнуленной инфы, но пока что я понял это нереально

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Поднимается как раз та инфа которая не успела обнулиться, или та что была удалена самим пользователем еще до срабатывания вируса


То, что была удеалена пользователем она и мне не надо, но вот часть файлов, у которых был 0-й размер - восстанавливается. Так что есть смысл пробовать.

----------


## Jokermaster

> То, что была удеалена пользователем она и мне не надо, но вот часть файлов, у которых был 0-й размер - восстанавливается. Так что есть смысл пробовать.


Тогда если несложно можно сказать каким софтом вы подымаете 0 байтовые убитые файлы, если хоть какае то чать из того что надо подымится, это будет просто второе рождение =)

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Тогда если несложно можно сказать каким софтом вы подымаете 0 байтовые убитые файлы, если хоть какае то чать из того что надо подымится, это будет просто второе рождение =)


EasyRecovery Pro, другого нет под рукой.

----------


## PavelA

Может r-studio попробовать напустить на этот диск?

----------


## antius

Изи рековери ПРО вчера пробовал - смог вытащить обнулеваных PSD файлов  ,НО! фотошоп их все равно не открывает. 
БЫвает превью видно а все равно не пашет. 

Вопрос с файлами формата *.tga *.mb - остается в силе. Как их обнаруживать?

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

маску сами задайте и все..

----------


## senyak

Блин, жаль я не могу поучаствовать в востоновлении файлов.



> Может r-studio попробовать напустить на этот диск?


Если я не ошибаюсь, я ее когда-то пробовал и вроде бы не плохо она работает. Есть Акронис, который разружается с жиска для востоновления информации (незнаю названия). Думаю его можно попробовать 
Вообщем можно попробовать еще это:

[moderated: с.м. пункт 11 правил форума]

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

На акроникс ссылку уберите - варез запрещен.

----------


## antius

r-studio первая в списке , которую я пробовал. Не дала результатов.

Акронис попробую. Но на самом деле все средства одинаковый результат дают - я в этом убедился. Те файлы, убитые вирусом - как напалмом выжгло - 0 и все тут. 

[moderated: с.м. пункт 4 правил форума]

----------


## Jokermaster

> Может r-studio попробовать напустить на этот диск?


r-studio конечно хорошая штука но увы в данном случае она ничем абсолютно не помогла, вытягивать нулевки смысла нет, интересовал более конструктивный подход, вирус просто все сделал красиво, тем самым загнав все проги по восстановлению в тупик




> r-studio первая в списке , которую я пробовал. Не Но на самом деле все средства одинаковый результат дают - я в этом убедился. Те файлы, убитые вирусом - как напалмом выжгло - 0 и все тут.


Это точно, я удивляюсь как товарищу *ALEX(XX)* удалось с помощю Ontrack EasyRecovery Pro поднять часть нулевой инфы, вечером попробуем.

----------


## LowDog

хлопаю в ладоши!!!!..
думаю данный вирус заставит многих если не думать то задуматцо о безопастности!!!

----------


## antius

Задуматься о безопасности и начать сотрясать кошельки в пользу Касперского. Никогда б не подумал, что буду покупать офицальный софт

----------


## Kuzz

> Это точно, я удивляюсь как товарищу *ALEX(XX)* удалось с помощю Ontrack EasyRecovery Pro поднять часть нулевой инфы, вечером попробуем.


Вполне возможно, что "поднятые" файлы были не фрагментированы а EasyRecovery просто пытается трактовать пустое место после первого сектора, как ранее содержавшее нужную инфу и восстанавливает файл из секторов от первого до первого следующего файла.

----------


## Kinneas

> Задуматься о безопасности и начать сотрясать кошельки в пользу Касперского. Никогда б не подумал, что буду покупать офицальный софт


Касперский, действительно, хорош - я уверен, он бы поймал эту лажу и с выключенным файловым и веб-антивирусом. Но вот ведь в чем проблема - самый главный компьютерный вирус находится где-то между креслом и монитором. Вы понимаете о чем я? 

Не в обиду никому будет сказано - это крик души. Правда, очень обидно за людей, пострадавших от этого зловреда, у моих некоторых знакомых тоже все потерлось. Ужас, на самом деле.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Касперский, действительно, хорош - я уверен, он бы поймал эту лажу и с выключенным файловым и веб-антивирусом. Но вот ведь в чем проблема - самый главный компьютерный вирус находится где-то между креслом и монитором. Вы понимаете о чем я? 
> 
> Не в обиду никому будет сказано - это крик души. Правда, очень обидно за людей, пострадавших от этого зловреда, у моих некоторых знакомых тоже все потерлось. Ужас, на самом деле.


А как бы он поймал?  :Smiley: 
Ужас, ужас.... Отвыкли люди от MS-DOS и его вирусов.... А было вполне обычным делом

----------


## Orko

нашел такую машинку  :Smiley: 

с занулением конечно прикольно ... R-studio никаких удалений не видит  :Smiley: 
а вот сканированием цепочки находит (немного поискал, фотки видит)
на винте самое ценное это фотки и были они на D:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Гриша

8 ловит проактивной защитой как Heur Trojan Generic c кучей алертов,это если нет сигнатуры,если же она есть и мы выключим все кроме HIPS,файл все равно не запустится,т.к. он попадет в "Недоверенные"потомучто HIPS 8 пробивает зловредов по ODS...

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> А как бы он поймал?


Проактивно. 4 алерта.

----------


## antius

> нашел такую машинку 
> 
> с занулением конечно прикольно ... R-studio никаких удалений не видит 
> а вот сканированием цепочки находит (немного поискал, фотки видит)
> на винте самое ценное это фотки и были они на D:


Поясни пожалуйста, что надо сделать.

----------


## Jokermaster

В общем файлы поднять можно, Ontrack EasyRecovery Pro это делает, но процент восстановления напрямую зависит от степени фрагментации файлов на диске, чем он меньше тем больше шансов поднять инфу, и еще один главный нюанс - данном случае единственный режим в котором актуален Ontrack EasyRecovery Pro, это Raw Recovery, тоесть восстановление данный без сведений о файловой системе, то-биш прямое чтение секторов, структура расположений и названия всех файлов в данном случае теряются, но содержимое можно восстановить, это единственный способ.

----------


## Rampant

Т.е. придуман почти идеальный вирь? гигобайты инфы уничтожены за такое короткое время, спец-службы и it-бандюки только спасибо за такого виря скажут, или я не прав?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Т.е. придуман почти идеальный вирь? гигобайты инфы уничтожены за такое короткое время


Если вспомнить MS-DOS, то таких "идеальных" вирей был табун  :Cheesy:  Отвык народ от деструктивных вирей  :Cheesy: 

*Добавлено через 58 минут*




> В общем файлы поднять можно, Ontrack EasyRecovery Pro это делает, но процент восстановления напрямую зависит от степени фрагментации файлов на диске, чем он меньше тем больше шансов поднять инфу, и еще один главный нюанс - данном случае единственный режим в котором актуален Ontrack EasyRecovery Pro, это Raw Recovery, тоесть восстановление данный без сведений о файловой системе, то-биш прямое чтение секторов, структура расположений и названия всех файлов в данном случае теряются, но содержимое можно восстановить, это единственный способ.


Ну вот, а говорили "ведро, ведро"  :Wink:

----------


## AlexGOMEL

> Отвык народ от деструктивных вирей


Угу, странно что на создание этого зловреда трачено время- автору от него нет ни какой выгоды как, на пример, от пинчей, спамботов...

----------


## Orko

> Поясни пожалуйста, что надо сделать.


EasyRecovery Pro еще не пробовал, но результат должен быть тот же

R-studio - выбираешь  диск, правой кнопкой "scan", выбираеш типы файлов какие надо искать .... и т.д.

P.S. это не панацея, это шанс кое-что спасти

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Угу, странно что на создание этого зловреда трачено время- автору от него нет ни какой выгоды как, на пример, от пинчей, спамботов...


А чего тут странного? Развлекаеся человек. Этому типу, который написал сию заразу, надо руку пожать. Все привыкли к троянам, ну завелось что-то на компе, ну почистили. В худшем случае винда могла лечь. А теперь, может кто-то и задумается, что можно потерять все данные на винте и начнёт более серьёзно относится к защите...

*Добавлено через 49 секунд*

Кстати, вот *оно*, прикольное чудо, которое парило мне голово много лет назад  :Cheesy:

----------


## PavelA

Офф: Не одному тебе. У меня в свое время машина расшифровывала диск сутки. Нортон Антивирус трудился, запущенный с дискеты.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Офф: Не одному тебе. У меня в свое время машина расшифровывала диск сутки. Нортон Антивирус трудился, запущенный с дискеты.


 :Smiley:  Я DrWeb использовал

----------


## Orko

> А чего тут странного? Развлекаеся человек. Этому типу, который написал сию заразу, надо руку пожать. Все привыкли к троянам, ну завелось что-то на компе, ну почистили. В худшем случае винда могла лечь. А теперь, может кто-то и задумается, что можно потерять все данные на винте и начнёт более серьёзно относится к защите...



последнее серьезное что помню - это винчих

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-да уж... и мне когдато пришлось повозиться с OneHalf

----------


## AlexGOMEL

> А чего тут странного? Развлекаеся человек.


ИМХО глупое и жестокое развлечение(я о перезаписи нулевыми файлами). А о изменении отношения к защите данных, после появления столь деструктивного вируса, вопрос открытый: судя по "Помогите!" народ ухитряется по несколько раз терять аськи.

----------


## antius

Ок. Ontrack EasyRecovery и вправду может кое что поднять, но в его списке нет того типа файлов, который нужен мне, как мне выяснить сигнатуры файлов Autodesk Maya Binary, TGA? Может где список сигнатур лежит?

*Добавлено через 1 час 35 минут*

Хохо, ура!!! 
Скачал hexeditor, с помощью него взял несколько байтов которые точно принадлежат файлам maya binary , записал все это с оффсетом в кастом файл тип в easyRecovery Pro, около 30 процентов получил взамен. Очень хороший результат после двух дней впустую, я доволен.

Использовал для поиска метод raw recovery, в типе файлов ограничился своим собственным указанным типом. Получил гору файла, которое нечитаемо, но если в нем порыться - находится кое что нужное.

----------


## Kinneas

> А чего тут странного? Развлекаеся человек. Этому типу, который написал сию заразу, надо руку пожать.


Развлекался? Вот как. Видите ли, развлекаться можно, безусловно, по-разному. Прежде, чем "жать руку" автору этого "развлечения", поставьте себя на место людей которым с этим надо бороться, скажем, на работе (к счастью, мне этого, тьфу-тьфу, делать не пришлось, т.к. вконтакте ру заблокирован прокси). Позлорадствовать, конечно, здорово иногда бывает, не спорю, но только это как-то, я бы сказал, неспортивно.




> А теперь, может кто-то и задумается, что можно потерять все данные на винте и начнёт более серьёзно относится к защите...


Разумеется, не начнет, неужели Вы это всерьез написали?  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Развлекался? Вот как. Видите ли, развлекаться можно, безусловно, по-разному. Прежде, чем "жать руку" автору этого "развлечения", поставьте себя на место людей которым с этим надо бороться, скажем, на работе


Ну, скажем так, людей, на место которых я должен встать, предупреждали до часа Х все кому не лень. И DrWeb пресс-релиз выпустила и ЛК и др.. Кто не послушал, тот сам себе злобный буратино. Если админ на работе допустил такое, то он тоже сам себе злобный буратино.
Большинство пользователей просто-напросто ложили на сохранность своих данных, правила безопасности при работе в интернет и пр..  Случившееся всего лишь логический итог всеобщего поведения.




> Разумеется, не начнет, неужели Вы это всерьез написали?


Это я так... Утопические мысли  :Smiley:

----------


## antius

> Ну, скажем так, людей, на место которых я должен встать, предупреждали до часа Х все кому не лень. И DrWeb пресс-релиз выпустила и ЛК и др.. Кто не послушал, тот сам себе злобный буратино.


Называется - сказал как в лужу п***л. 

Скажем так , если ты админ, или интересуешься вирусами, то да, словил виря - лох. 
Но если тебя компьютерная безопасность не интересует, и твоя должность с этим не связана, то ты можешь даже не знать где посмотреть, да, поверь мне, чувак, ты можешь даже и не догадаться о том , что надо че то посмотреть. И это совсем не будет означать , что ты сам лоханулся. 

Вообще скажи мне например, Алекс, ты свою кровь на вирусы и раковые клетки сколько раз в неделю проверяешь. А мочу и кал часто в поликлинику носишь? Редко? А что же так? Сходи, не будь лохом.




> Этому типу, который написал сию заразу, надо руку пожать.


Ага, так пожать , чтоб пальцы захрустели. Тогда какое то время не сможет клавиатуру использовать в деструктивных целях

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Называется - сказал как в лужу п***л. 
> 
> Но если тебя компьютерная безопасность не интересует, и твоя должность с этим не связана, то ты можешь даже не знать где посмотреть, да, поверь мне, чувак, ты можешь даже и не догадаться о том , что надо че то посмотреть. И это совсем не будет означать , что ты сам лоханулся.


Ммм... В своё время, когда ПК ещё не был "домашним питомцем", но уже входил в быт, на ПК обычно cтояла ОС MS-DOS, кое-где Windows 3.11. Так вот в те времена, дабы работать с "чудо-ящиком" люди покупали разные книженции, в оснвноом автора Фигурнова (может кто ещё помнит). Из этой же книжицы, люди узнавали немного о вирусах и прочих опасностях, учились основным приёмам работы. Но теперь, несмотря на массу литературы для начинающих, никто не удосужится хотя бы прочитать содержание.



> если тебя компьютерная безопасность не интересует


А вот это жёсткая фраза. А кого должна интересовать, если не пользователя? У кого тырят аськи, почту, уничтожают данные? Кого это должно волновать? На работе, да, пусть волнуется админ. А дома? Почему бы не поинтересоваться, для личного же блага, чего надо делать, а чего не надо?




> Вообще скажи мне например, Алекс, ты свою кровь на вирусы и раковые клетки сколько раз в неделю проверяешь. А мочу и кал часто в поликлинику носишь? Редко? А что же так? Сходи, не будь лохом.


Не поверите, здоровье проверяю. Служба такая.  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

Вот только что пришёл товарищ с жалобой "аську спёрли". Я его 5 раз предупреждал, смени пароль (у него цыфирки были  :Smiley:  ) Не слушал, теперь бегает и вопит "Вай-вай-вай, моя тыква"

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Гы, у него и почту спёрли, пароль такой же был как и на аську

----------


## Kinneas

В своем предыдущем сообщении, я пытался спорить с *ALEX(XX)*, но, на самом деле, абсолютно зря. Потому что он прав на 100%. Ситуация с такого рода деструктивными зловредами (была тут еще "деструктивная реклама" не так давно, если кто помнит) серьезно изменилась по сравнению с "временами MS-DOS", и вот каким образом - компьютеров стало больше и пользоваться ими стало неизмеримо проще (можно даже и не сравнивать..), поэтому сейчас как - в розетку воткнул и, как говорится, понеслось. 

Странно, что если у людей на компьютерах такие чрезвычайно важные данные, то не прилагается абсолютно никаких усилий к обеспечению их сохранности. Или жизненная необходимость вещей осознается только после, этих вещей, потери? Не понимаю.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> компьютеров стало больше и пользоваться ими стало неизмеримо проще (можно даже и не сравнивать..), поэтому сейчас как - в розетку воткнул и, как говорится, понеслось. 
> 
> Странно, что если у людей на компьютерах такие чрезвычайно важные данные, то не прилагается абсолютно никаких усилий к обеспечению их сохранности. Или жизненная необходимость вещей осознается только после, этих вещей, потери? Не понимаю.


Да, я с этим не спорю, но всё равно, читать полезно, хотя бы для понимания своих действий  :Smiley:  А распространение инета, привело к тому, что угроз для ПК стало тоже несоизмеримо больше и о личной безопасности при работе в сети сейчас не пишет только ленивый, а результат стремится в минуса, странно  :Shocked:  Часто на форумах встречаю темы про проблемы с ПК, с виндой и тут же советы - отключить обновление системы. Красота, логика 100% То есть необновлённая система это залог безопасной работы. Так вот, пока не изменится отношение к своей безопасности, пока пользователи не научатся хоть немного беспокоится о сохранности своих данных и пока пользователи не будут отключать "вредный антивирус", который не позволяет скачать и запустить полезную программу, которая открывает доступ ко всем порносайтам, до тех пор будут и такие вирусы. И никакая винда в этом не виновата.

----------


## antius

Стыдно признаваться сейчас, после всего этого, что похоже у меня седня с утра тоже аську стырили, и еще у жены, тоже сегодня)))))))

----------


## Kuzz

Если это - невозможность войти в свою аську, то  может еще не все потеряно.
Сегодня (похоже) перегружены сервера входа AOL либо каналы к ним, у многих мессенгров это проявляется как "неверный пароль".

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Стыдно признаваться сейчас, после всего этого, что похоже у меня седня с утра тоже аську стырили, и еще у жены, тоже сегодня)))))))


Сегодня у аськи проблемы. Но вот у товарища, её таки спёрли  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

> Но если тебя компьютерная безопасность не интересует


antius, Вы чистите зубы после еды? 

Я бы хотел обратить Ваше внимание, что большинство сегодняшних персональных средств компьютерной безопасности вполне сравнимо по удобству с такой несложной профилактической операцией, как уход за зубами. Чистка зубов не спасет Вас от удара в челюсть, но отсутствие чистки гарантирует Вам в обозримом будущем кариес. 

Провожу аналогию: этот смешной вирус с сайта "ВКонтакте" - это кариес. А с последствиями ударов в челюсть (желаю Вам никогда с таким не сталкиваться) справляются специалисты сайта Вирусинфо.

----------


## Bratez

> у многих мессенгров это проявляется как "неверный пароль".


Появилась информация, что внесены какие-то изменения в протокол, что отразилось на работе альтернативных клиентов.  В частности, в QIP'e надо поставить галку "Безопасный вход" - помогает.

----------


## CHARMED

Хочу и я внести свои 5 копеек в тему "задумаются".
Сколько людей бьётся в пьяном виде (на автомобилях)? И скольких они ещё с собой прихватывают (пассажиры или оказавшиеся "не там и не в то время" случайные люди)... Это кого-нибудь останавливает (от употребления за рулём)???




> и твоя должность с этим не связана


Читать как "мне за это не платят и по-этому я это знать не обязан". А знать следовало бы и, в первую очередь для себя любимого, для общей образованности...

Думаете, этот вирус что-нибудь изменит? Пострадавшие, максимум, дадут себе клятву "куда попало не тыкать" и сами же её через пару часов (максимум пару дней) благополучно нарушат.

И кто виноват? Никакие власти и правительство тут не при чём. Виноваты мы, мы и только мы. И всё это будет происходить до тех пор, пока мы из себя всё это не выбьем.
А "русский авось"? Это вообще пострашнее ядерной войны будет.

P.S. Не обижайтесь. Крик души.

----------


## Mamont

> И всё это будет происходить до тех пор, пока мы из себя всё это не выбьем.


Эта пора наступит, когда мы перестанем быть людьми.

----------


## о78льга

ребята подскажите программа рестор 2000 про обнаружила мои пропавшие видеофайлы,как думаете можно ли их перекачать на второй компьютер не через сетевой кабель ,а через кабель USB/USB

----------


## Kinneas

Я полагаю, что нет. Используйте внешний USB-носитель..

----------


## Rybadyba

Распространяется ли действие вируса на сетевые папки и нанесет ли он вред другим компам сети или только зараженному по ссылке и его файлам на HDD?

----------


## Karlson

а вот моему пытливому уму не дает покоя вопрос - если 25-го (или какого там?) числа комп выключен, что вирус будет делать? ждать следующего 25 или 26-го все офигачит?

----------


## Гриша

Будет ждать следующего 25 числа и 10:00 утра

----------


## PavelA

Я бы по-другому сказал: устанавливаем системную дату и время соответствующие.
Ждем результатов, предварительно забекапив систему.

----------


## Гриша

Я сейчас на виртуалке попробую,посмотрю что он там делает :Smiley:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Я сейчас на виртуалке попробую,посмотрю что он там делает


-ну так скорей же огласите итог его деятельности, вдруг, там что-то совершенно неожиданное произошло  :Cheesy:

----------


## Гриша

Фотоотчет по заказам :Smiley: 

Вообщем не позавидуешь людям,которые попались на эту удочку :Sad:

----------


## borka

> Хочу и я внести свои 5 копеек в тему "задумаются".


Кстати, да - правильные замечания.

----------


## Гриша

Нет все как положено 25 число,10 часов утра :Smiley: это время создания файла,после затирания файла,дата не меняется

----------


## Karlson

я догадался..  :Smiley:  поэтому стер свое сообщение..

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

